# Green and Green Plans



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

My kitchen project is 98% complete, should be finished in a few weeks. I am beginning to prepare for my next two projects. I am planning on building a G&G style table for my daughter and G&G furniture for my bedroom. My problem is finding books and plans for them. I have Googled G&G but my results have been disappointing. I have just bought two books on it but there is little on the design plans. If anyone can point me to where I can plans i would greatly appreciate it.

Bob D


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm familiar with G&G to the point where I can associate their name with what is commonly called the "craftsman" style.... So, was there something different about their work that a run of the mill "craftsman" style plans/book wouldn't cover?


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

*Greene and Greene*

Well, the reason you didn't get too many results is because it is Greene and Greene. 
If you go to abebooks.com (a huge used book re-seller) and go to their advanced search and put in ... MUST BE IN BRACKETS ... "greene and greene" you will get lots of hits for books on the the Brothers-Greene and their fine furniture architecture.

Hope this helps


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

Robert Lang, one of the editors of popular woodworking mag did a book of shop drawings of greene and greene pieces:

http://craftsmanplans.com/GreeneAndGreene.htm



Wood4fun to try to answer your question, greene and greene used a lot of "signature" design elements and joinery elements in their work like the "cloud lift" shape, the tsuba shape, proud and shaped finger joints, pyramid shaped square pegs, proud breadboards, etc. They were masters at incorporating a subtle design element throughout an entire houseful of furniture and in to the house itself. It is fascinating, inspirational stuff, worth delving into.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

mrbenton,thanks........know what my next book purchase is gonna be.And I'm not that big on the period,but as a student of design and a good ole book reader...am looking fwd to it.BW


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I figured that out that I was spelling it wrong,I thought that it had an E at the end. I did search again and I had more hits. 
Thanks guys I will use all the sugestions.


Bob D


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the shop drawings book. I had just bought it but the table design I want is not in there. I just might have ddraw it up myself based on the photo's.



Bob D


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting....
Amazon.com: Shop Drawings for Greene & Greene Furniture: 23 American Arts and Crafts Masterpieces (9781892836298): Robert W. Lang: Books#_


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

I have that book


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the Design Elements book and the shop drawings book. I checked Abebooks.com and it was mostly the same books. all the other books are maily historical books on Greene and Greene. I'll just use what I have and design my own table. Thanks everyone for the input.


Robert D


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

mrbentontoyou said:


> Wood4fun to try to answer your question, greene and greene used a lot of "signature" design elements and joinery elements in their work like the "cloud lift" shape, the tsuba shape, proud and shaped finger joints, pyramid shaped square pegs, proud breadboards, etc. They were masters at incorporating a subtle design element throughout an entire houseful of furniture and in to the house itself. It is fascinating, inspirational stuff, worth delving into.


Thanks for that. Perhaps I should take the time to explore them a bit more.
I recall as a kid having the pleasure of taking a tour of what I think is referred to as the Proctor & Gamble house in So Cal. I think I even see it once in a while in TV or Movie shows.
I recall lots of wood, and a fantastic stained glass front door, but that is about it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There is a book, "In The Craftsman Style". It is rather good way to get started. It explains many of the design elements of the craftsman style. The book is more aimed at 'Here are the elements of the design; now you do your own'. There a few plans in the book however I found the do your own inspiration invaluable.


----------

